# Meow meow I'm an extinct cat



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

http://i550.photobucket.com/albums/ii416/FrostbiteSabertooth/frostbitesaber.png

http://i550.photobucket.com/albums/ii416/FrostbiteSabertooth/FrostbiteSaber-2.jpg

Name: Frostbite
Age: 21
Sex: Female
Species: Smilodon Fatalis, some freaky blue variation or tie-dye accident
Height: 3â€™1 at the shoulder
Weight: Shade under 400 lbs

Appearance: About the size of a (smallish) lion with a slightly more compact build 
- Hair and fur: Mixed blue and white
- Markings: Blue pelt accented by darker blue stripes and white in some places
- Eye color: Green

Skills: AMBUSH PREDATOR RAWRGH, super-awesome retractable claws, adorable 
Weaknesses: Stupid slow cat with weak bite

Likes: Sleeping, delicious meaty animals, sharpening claws on furniture 
Dislikes: ... Tar pits

Is there even a point to this?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

I lol'd at Tye-dye accident, but I like the first picture. It's really well done.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck yes! Another sabertoof. :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice fursona! I like smilodons. I even like the word "smilodon". You gotta love an animal with the word "smile" in its name.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 12, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Fuck yes! Another sabertoof. :3


 
Species: Saber Tooth *Wolf*

There needs to be a facepalm emote.


----------



## Ben (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Species: Saber Tooth *Wolf*
> 
> There needs to be a facepalm emote.


 
Except, he only said "sabertooth." You're reaching, mang.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 12, 2010)

Ben said:


> Except, he only said "sabertooth." You're reaching, mang.


 
There are no sabertooth wolves. Wolves don't need them. Different prey and method of hunting.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

Ben said:


> Except, he only said "sabertooth." You're reaching, mang.


 Except that those didn't exist and have no point.


----------



## Sukizar (Jun 12, 2010)

I love her fur design! I personally though it was really unique that you used just a darker blue color, instead of pitch black for the strips.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> There are no sabertooth wolves. Wolves don't need them. Different prey and method of hunting.


My fursona is a hybrid of a Saber Tooth Tiger (Smilodon) and a Dire Wolf. Saber tooth wolf is easier for me to put. 

Edit: If its that confusing I will change it. XD


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Going for a younger fursona, eh?


----------

